# New PKL Flash banner



## Onissarle (Mar 1, 2007)

I've just knocked together a proper version of the animated PKL banner in Flash for use on websites. It's smoother and better timed with fades and has a smaller file size than the .gif versions. I've also embedded a link so when you click on the banner it launches the PKL website in a new window.

I've just uploaded it on a html page that contains the code needed to make it appear as a transparency for any interested webmasters. 

Untitled-2

I've made a version that matches the background colour of these forums but it seems RFUK is configured in a way that prevents me putting a Flash file into a signature in any way I can think of.


----------

